# What kind of music do you like to listen to the most?



## kathryn bernado (Sep 15, 2020)

Hi, I'm a music lover and I like to listen to pop music the most. The melody in pop ballads is gentle, deep and easy to enter. I especially like the song "Jij Krijgt Die Lach Niet Van Mijn Gezicht" performed by Dutch singer John De Bever. I have set this song as ringtone for incoming calls on my phone. And you, what music do you like and what is your favorite ringtone?


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Kath I go for classical but also have a deep affection for jazz, as far as ring tones go I can't see anything wrong with the normal sound of a phone ringing, I know, call me old fashioned but that is me. Welcome to the mad house by the way :tiphat:


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

It's classical for me. No ringtone - I have as little to do with phones as possible.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Classical at first jazz and pop, no ringtone though.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

The kind I like. Genre is irrelevant.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

starthrower said:


> The kind I like. Genre is irrelevant.


I agree with this.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

The music for my ringtone is Wagner's Tristan and Isolde. It's great to have it when someone calls me. Unfortunately I like the music so much that people have to wait four hours to talk with me.


----------



## jamejirayu (Nov 18, 2020)

I love classical music and also love pop music. I often listen to them at sites that allow free ringtone downloads online.
#ringtone klassieke muziek #beltonen gratis downloaden #beltoon mas mas mas gratis


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

norman bates said:


> The music for my ringtone is *Wagner's Tristan and Isolde*. It's great to have it when someone calls me. Unfortunately I like the music so much that people have to wait four hours to talk with me.


Your phone must have a great battery life


----------



## ik280 (Nov 19, 2020)

I have listened to Fritz Wunderlich and Joseph Schmidt many times but like many other genres and singers as long as long as they sound good.
__________
https://www.patreon.com/folksongs


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Nowadays, day and night I've been listening to this. Even when I am sleeping.

Vertigo (1958)


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

jamejirayu said:


> I love classical music and also love pop music. I often listen to them at sites that allow free ringtone downloads online.
> #ringtone klassieke muziek #beltonen gratis downloaden #beltoon mas mas mas gratis


Is this advertising or what?


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Rogerx said:


> Is this advertising or what?


Its freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------

